# Delayed sound



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Hopefully this topic hasn't been beaten to death here. When I watch my flat screen the sound is in sync with the picture. However when I try to listen through my surround sound the audio is a bit delayed. I am using a satellite receiver for tv reception. Now, when I watch a DVD or VHS (yes I still have VHS) the sound is NOT delayed through the surround sound. Any ideas? The delay is greater than a slight echo. If I am watching a show with dialog, the lip movement is far off from the audio, reminescent of the old dubbed movies.:laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Go through the settings for the A/V receiver and change the delay, along with making sure that the speakers are set for large if no sub, small if small like bookshelfs or cubes and using a sub.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Really need more info.



What TV and other gear are you using and how is it all connected?


HDMI, Component, Toslink, Coaxial, etc, etc.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ktkelly said:


> Really need more info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has nothing to do with the delay issue. All irrelevant.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll have to politely disagree...

How the various pieces of the system are interconnected is very relevant, and are the most likely reason for the problem mentioned.




Think about it.

Your idea of "change the delays" would now cause the audio for the DVD and VCR to be out of sync.....

If the devices are not all connected in a similar manner, there can be audio sync issues.





As an example I'll assume some things so you'll maybe understand what I mean:

1. TV is connected via HDMI, with a separate analog or digital feed to the AVR.

2. DVD is connect through the AVR via Component Video and Toslink or Analog cabling.

3. VCR is connected via Composite, or possibly Component and Toslink or Analog cabling.


See the issue in item number 1? 










Possibly it's something else (different DAC's), but I'm betting on the system cabling.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

ktkelly said:


> I'll have to politely disagree...
> 
> How the various pieces of the system are interconnected is very relevant, and are the most likely reason for the problem mentioned.
> 
> ...


I think that you may have hit it on the head with #1. The delay setting has no effect as you mentioned. The surround sound system is older, and does not have HDMI setting as the TV and the Directv do so it is connected with analog cables. Now the DVD is also older and it too does not have HDMI capability so it is connected to the surround sound and the TV with analog cables. Thanks so much. I new receiver is my next purchase.:yes:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

PM me and I'll be happy to make a recommendation on your new AVR purchase.

There are a couple brands that you really want to stay away from....


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

We would all like to know what brands to avoid I think. Would you be so kind as to share?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Evstarr said:


> We would all like to know what brands to avoid I think. Would you be so kind as to share?


It is more of a personalized opinion of some, than written fact. Some have been stating that the past few years of Onkyo's are bad, same for the past couple of years of Denon's, but nothing to say why, other than people have had problems with bad firmware updates (why they would, or how they did the update, is never stated), or that they went bad (usually cramped into a cabinet, or placed on a carpeted floor, or equipment stacked on top of each other will do that).


----------

